# "Bike Lame" paint on Mt. Tam



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow, more crickets than usual in our Northern California forum... hope that means everybody is riding a lot.

I was driving (unfortunately not riding) around Mt. Tam this weekend with the wife and in several spots the words "BIKE LAME" are painted on the road. It seems like a dumb joke by anti-cyclists to me... but does anybody happen to know the story on this?

Anyway, what's the best time of year to hit Mt. Tam on the bike? Any preferred routes? Of course I could use the search function, but this forum could use some new action. Does anybody park their car in Bolinas and ride from there, wondering how the locals are with that. Possible start point for me.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I haven't done that ride in a quarter of a century, but I seem to recall parking the car in a golf course or country club parking lot and taking off from there (inland), riding to Bolinas, and then coming back. I think parking in Bolinas is asking for trouble.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I've started seeing these more and more. First along Hwy1 heading south from Stinson to SF. Then I saw them up on Panoramic towards Pantoll station. I guess someone who likes to go hiking or to the beach thinks the Mt Tam state park is for cars only or something.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't know...I thought it was lame but a little funny. If I don't ride form the city, there's usually parking along the path near Mike's Bikes in Sausalito. Lots of ways to go form there. The long way is Alpine Dam to 7 Sisters. The conventional way is from Panoramic (up Janes and Molino). Or, you can do Old Railroad Grade if you're not afraid of a dirt trail. That's the fastest way up. It's doable going up on a road bike, but I wouldn't go down it.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, Bike Lame. I thought how lame it was that the person who took the time to make their statement with spray paint could have never pedaled to see their work (it was a nice stencil!). Also saw this on Fairfax-Bolinas. Some drivers will never like bikes.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

This^^^
I am amazed that someone would put that much work into their hatred.
Obviously an unhappy person.



centurionomega said:


> Yeah, Bike Lame. I thought how lame it was that the person who took the time to make their statement with spray paint could have never pedaled to see their work (it was a nice stencil!). Also saw this on Fairfax-Bolinas. Some drivers will never like bikes.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

When I rode BoFax twice in 2 days while I was there I had to laugh at the Bike Lame graphics. On the Friday I saw exactly one car, a state trooper at the bottom who I had to ask "Is this Bolinas-Fairfax road?" since there is no signage. And then on the Saturday I think I saw 3 cars on the climb up to the ridge. That was by far and away my fave road in Marin, no cars and a nice climb!


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

First time I saw it in the earlier part of the summer, I thought I just didn't read it correctly since it was just a brief glance and my eyes were up so wasn't sure if it said Bike LANE or LAME. Next time, I paid more attention and clearly it was LAME. 

Well, I have to tell whomever took the time to paint this that they have succeeded! All my bikes are sold and I will never ride anywhere near THEIR roads again. Oh wait, a minute, no I didn't do that. In fact, I'm planning on riding Tam twice as much now.

Just be grateful that it isn't carpet tacks like we're dealing with on the peninsula: 

Tacks scattered on Woodside roads are hazard to bicyclists | News | Almanac Online |


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I was riding down Panoramic the other day and I noticed that one of the "BIKE LAME" stencils had been covered by a huge Cock and Balls! 
I thought that was nice-


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ha! Awesome.

Reminds me of some of the fun things you could see painted on Coleman Valley Road when ToC uses it. "Bonus Anus", for instance.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Huh.. I googled this to see what it looks like.

It is a nice stencil indeed. I'm just not entirely sure what they are trying to convey? Bikes are lame? Bike lanes are lame? The lack of lane is lame?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

They may be encouraging people to bike while injured...

Edit: Somebody should take some paint to it and make them say something like this...


----------

